# PLEASE...Stop sending E-mails concerning my dog



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

IN RESPONSE TO THE EMAILS CONCERNING MY DOG...
Please be advised I am sick and tired of receiving questions about my dog who mauled six illegal immigrants, two rappers, nine teenagers with pants hanging down past their cracks, eight customer service desk people speaking in broken English, two Liberals and one ACORN manager..

For the last time;
The dog is NOT for sale, or rent.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awe come on... name your price...lol


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you sure it might be worth a lot of money! LMAO


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

how about a stud fee!

great one Don!!!LMAO


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Let me know regarding pups.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like it. Everybody needs a dog like that.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are sure he's not trained for the rainbow coalition as well you might not get as serious an offer Don.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Darn it ! That's a good one for sure.....LOL


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Too Funny!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to share it Don...thanks.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------

